# The CP+ 2020 trade show in Yokohama, Japan has been canceled



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 14, 2020)

> This shouldn’t come as a surprise after the MWC trade show was canceled yesterday, but the CP+ trade show in Yokohama, Japan has been canceled.
> *From the organizers:*
> Given there is no effective treatment or containment measures to deal with the novel coronavirus (COVID-19), organizers of CP+2020 have decided to cancel the event due to overall concerns, mainly the risk to the health and safety of visitors and exhibitors. The event was originally scheduled to be held over 4 days at PACIFICO Yokohama from February 27.



Continue reading...


----------



## Laslen (Feb 14, 2020)

Good. Not enough people are taking the virus seriously (especially here in America).


----------



## sanj (Feb 14, 2020)

Sad situation. And at the cost of sounding insensitive to the epidemic, I wish the R5 does not get delayed. I pray all goes smoothly and this gets sorted without further loss of lives.


----------



## Laslen (Feb 14, 2020)

sanj said:


> Sad situation. And at the cost of sounding insensitive to the epidemic, I wish the R5 does not get delayed. I pray all goes smoothly and this gets sorted without further loss of lives.


I doubt the show is a required step in the process of releasing the camera.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 14, 2020)

Bird Flu. Pig Flu. MERS. SARS. Now Kung Flu. These specialty strains of flu are just gonna keep happening.


----------



## sanj (Feb 14, 2020)

Laslen said:


> I doubt the show is a required step in the process of releasing the camera.


Of course not. But if the virus spreads, factories will shut down. I suspect there are lots of factories involved in the production of cameras.


----------



## RobbieHat (Feb 14, 2020)

Wow! Appropriate but scary that this virus strain is able to have that large a global impact. I have always said it will be a virus that resets us. Not sure if this is the one but I am glad to see all of Asia taking this serious.


----------



## Laslen (Feb 14, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Bird Flu. Pig Flu. MERS. SARS. Now Kung Flu. These specialty strains of flu are just gonna keep happening.


This one was entirely preventable. It started exactly the same way the SARS outbreak did, but instead of banning "wet markets" back then, they did nothing despite repeated warnings from their own scientists of another impending virus.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 14, 2020)

Laslen said:


> This one was entirely preventable. It started exactly the same way the SARS outbreak did, but instead of banning "wet markets" back then, they did nothing despite repeated warnings from their own scientists of another impending virus.



Interesting. What are "wet markets" and why are they so bad?


----------



## Jethro (Feb 14, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Bird Flu. Pig Flu. MERS. SARS. Now Kung Flu. These specialty strains of flu are just gonna keep happening.


They're officially calling the new one COVID-19 (ie *Co*rona*vi*rus *D*isease 20*19*) - probably best to avoid terms that point the finger too much.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm taking it that Canon were only going to _show_ the new goodies (behind glass) at this show anyway - there was no indication that they were going to release (for eg) spec sheets?


----------



## Bishop80 (Feb 14, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Bird Flu. Pig Flu. MERS. SARS. Now Kung Flu. These specialty strains of flu are just gonna keep happening.


COVID-19, MERS, and SARS are not flu strains. Coronaviruses are a different family than influenza viruses.


----------



## Laslen (Feb 14, 2020)

ethanz said:


> Interesting. What are "wet markets" and why are they so bad?


A "wet market" is essentially a street market where raw bushmeat and live wild animals are sold. Animals are collected from the wild and kept in stacked cages, tubs, bins, etc. They will butcher and sell almost anything you can imagine -- Deer, rodents, bats, turtles, frogs, snakes, civets, etc, and many are endangered species.

This virus, like SARS and many other RNA viruses, originated in local bats. At some point it transitioned from bats to an amplifier species (likely civet) and then crossed to humans. If you look at the attached picture from a Chinese wet market, it's easy to see how viruses can easily cross the species barrier. It is the perfect environment for zoonotic diseases.


----------



## NiktoCan (Feb 14, 2020)

Good call - need to get this thing contained.


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 14, 2020)

The coronavirus is indeed a serious concern. (There have been other strains of virus in the past also very serious and causing many deaths). Just yesterday there were 240 "new" deaths (ie deaths occurring that day) in China - marking the largest death toll from this virus in any 24 hour period (doubling the previous high). Some people may be over-reacting in response, but others are not taking the situation serious enough too. There are now some confirmed cases where people who have been in quite strict isolation for 20 days (i.e. after travelling through an infected area) have developed the virus at the end of, or even after 20 days. 

The Spanish flu in 1918-1920 caused millions of deaths (very difficult to estimate the exact death toll due to so many variables, including detection, confusion and even hiding stats from self/other countries during the end of WW1 / The Great War, due to the psychological impact on own population and other countries).

I am sad for the people who have died, the many many suffering, and of course those who have lost friends and family to this disease.. as well as some of the consequences, e.g. some racism towards people of Asian appearance or origin.

What this means for photography - in many ways is not 'hugely meaningful' - but is still significant. There are many electronic components of cameras (and lenses) made in China, and indeed, some assembly of gear is also conducted in China... as well as other parts of the supply chain. 
It has already delayed certain manufacturing processes (of electronic and photographic products). 

I'm not being flippant here, but hopefully the coronavirus situation will stabilise, people will get better soon... and, if its at all possible - the production of photography gear can resume. 
Most importantly, though - is that people can recover, and effective treatment can be administered (and hopefully a vaccine can be developed and administered in a timely fashion too). 

I look forward to seeing / reading / hearing more details of the R5, and ultimately testing it, and deciding if I will buy it in due course.
But in the meantime, I'm very thankful to be healthy, and I pray for all those affected. And I will take photos and appreciate using / enjoying with my existing gear (with that usually being the 80D and a variety of lenses, and at times the M5 too).

PJ


----------



## preppyak (Feb 14, 2020)

sanj said:


> Of course not. But if the virus spreads, factories will shut down. I suspect there are lots of factories involved in the production of cameras.


Yep, its already affected Nintendo and Sony has said it might drop their sensor production for a bit. It might well be the sort of reason we got a development announcement instead of the full release CR had been predicting.


----------



## Gazwas (Feb 14, 2020)

sanj said:


> Sad situation. And at the cost of sounding insensitive to the epidemic, I wish the R5 does not get delayed. I pray all goes smoothly and this gets sorted without further loss of lives.


I will be amazed if all these new camera and lens products don’t get lengthy delays and very constrained supply. With no sign of a cure, currently the only way to control this is containment to stop the virus spreading. That means less people working, travelling and more people staying healthy hopefully.


----------



## jedy (Feb 14, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Bird Flu. Pig Flu. MERS. SARS. Now Kung Flu. These specialty strains of flu are just gonna keep happening.


As long as China continuously fails to learn the lessons from previous virus outbreaks then yes, these outbreaks will continue to happen. Maybe it’s time a China gave up its taste for exotic meats.

Scientists have now traced the virus to having originated from the animal pangolin brought to China from Africa.


----------



## jedy (Feb 14, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> I will be amazed if all these new camera and lens products don’t get lengthy delays and very constrained supply. With no sign of a cure, currently the only way to control this is containment to stop the virus spreading. That means less people working, travelling and more people staying healthy hopefully.


Time to re-evaluate and make the most of the equipment we currently have ;-) .


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Feb 14, 2020)

That does not make any sense to me. There are hardly any cases in Japan (28 the last time I checked) and the whole Tokyo metro area will not get much less crowded by cancelling a trade show or even the Olympics. I also did not understand why the MWC was cancelled. At the same time you still have long queues at millions of supermarkets around the world. 

Staying at home does not make you much safer unless you really self-quarantine in your house without any contact to the outside world.

Personally I would be very angry if the Olympics were cancelled. I had to pay about $400 per night for an 11 square metre hotel room in a (at normal times) very cheap hotel and that money is not refundable. For me that is quite a lot of money. I am not rich and I am so much looking forward to visiting my third Olympics after Beijing 2008 and Rio 2016. I did not make any vacation at all last year, because I had to save all my money for the Olympics. 

Of course I do not want to catch the virus, but I do not see how staying in Germany (where we also have some cases) instead of Japan should save me from catching the virus. Actually if you even live in a dangerous country like the US, staying at home might statistically even be more dangerous than visiting Japan, where crime is almost non-existant. Also inside a plane you are statistically safer than outside a plane. So cancelling flights will cause many deaths.


----------



## brad-man (Feb 14, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> That does not make any sense to me. There are hardly any cases in Japan (28 the last time I checked) and the whole Tokyo metro area will not get much less crowded by cancelling a trade show or even the Olympics. I also did not understand why the MWC was cancelled. At the same time you still have long queues at millions of supermarkets around the world.
> 
> Staying at home does not make you much safer unless you really self-quarantine in your house without any contact to the outside world.
> 
> ...


I can't say I agree with all of your arguments, but I'm with you! I hope the Olympics aren't canceled...


----------



## Treyarnon (Feb 14, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> Of course I do not want to catch the virus, but I do not see how staying in Germany (where we also have some cases) instead of Japan should save me from catching the virus. Actually if you even live in a dangerous country like the US, staying at home might statistically even be more dangerous than visiting Japan, where crime is almost non-existant. Also inside a plane you are statistically safer than outside a plane. So cancelling flights will cause many deaths.


It is indeed horrible to see events we look forward to getting cancelled.
But.... 2 points:
1) If you are going to stop the virus spreading, you need to lock transport down BEFORE it spreads, otherwise it already too late
2) being locked inside an airoplane for hours is just the sort of enviroment a virus would love


----------



## Cee Log (Feb 14, 2020)

I think Japan are taking these extreme preventive measures to hopefully avoid canceling the Olympics, however it is not looking good I'm afraid.

Now hopefully this will not delay the R5 release as fortunately Canon builds their mid to high-end cameras in Japan and produces their own sensors. For example only the card reader is being delayed for 1DX3.

That said, we are probably going to miss seeing a R5 prototype at CP+ and perhaps a chance to get more details like megapixel count, more detailed video specs etc.. which is a major bummer.

Oh well, health comes first!


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 14, 2020)

As this topic relates to parts production and distribution, it is tangentially relevant to Canon Rumors.

*But, please, don't use this thread as an excuse to start making wild, judgmental claims about any nation's culture. Whether or not I or others share your views or disagree with them, please, reserve this sight for arguing about photography only, not political, health, and social issues we know even less about!*


----------



## cayenne (Feb 14, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> <snip> Actually if you even live in a dangerous country like the US, staying at home might statistically even be more dangerous than visiting Japan, where crime is almost non-existant. Also inside a plane you are statistically safer than outside a plane. So cancelling flights will cause many deaths.


What do you mean "dangerous country" like the US?

Certainly no one here lives in fear daily....??

I feel perfectly safe here....always have.

Not sure at all where you're coming from on this....


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Feb 14, 2020)

cayenne said:


> What do you mean "dangerous country" like the US?
> 
> Certainly no one here lives in fear daily....??
> 
> ...



I do not feel unsafe in the US either, but the US have a homicide rate of 5.3 (per 100,000 people) and year, while Japan only has 0.3. That means that if less than 5 in 100,000 people die in from the virus within a year, it is safer to go to Japan than staying in an average US city. Of course it depends on where you live in the US. Comptom and Nantucket have very different homicide rates.

You are also more likely to die on you way to the airport in your car than in a plane crash. Statistics sometimes can help to put things into perspective. Climbing a ladder for a few minutes is much more dangerous than one month in Japan. 300 people per year die after falling from a ladder in the US alone and more than 200 people per year accidentally shoot themselves. 

Japan has a population of 126 million and so far only *one* person has died there from the coronavirus. Of course the number will rise, but it will be a long way before the death risk from coronavirus is higher than the risk of getting hit by a car for example. The person who died, was over 80 by the way.


----------



## sanj (Feb 14, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> That does not make any sense to me. There are hardly any cases in Japan (28 the last time I checked) and the whole Tokyo metro area will not get much less crowded by cancelling a trade show or even the Olympics. I also did not understand why the MWC was cancelled. At the same time you still have long queues at millions of supermarkets around the world.
> 
> Staying at home does not make you much safer unless you really self-quarantine in your house without any contact to the outside world.
> 
> ...


No. Safety first. Lots of people will travel and come in contact. So this is GOOD. 
Actually, are you joking?


----------



## cayenne (Feb 14, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> I do not feel unsafe in the US either, but the US have a homicide rate of 5.3 (per 100,000 people) and year, while Japan only has 0.3. That means that if less than 5 in 100,000 people die in from the virus within a year, it is safer to go to Japan than staying in an average US city. Of course it depends on where you live in the US. Comptom and Nantucket have very different homicide rates.
> 
> You are also more likely to die on you way to the airport in your car than in a plane crash. Statistics sometimes can help to put things into perspective. Climbing a ladder for a few minutes is much more dangerous than one month in Japan. 300 people per year die after falling from a ladder in the US alone and more than 200 people per year accidentally shoot themselves.
> 
> Japan has a population of 126 million and so far only *one* person has died there from the coronavirus. Of course the number will rise, but it will be a long way before the death risk from coronavirus is higher than the risk of getting hit by a car for example. The person who died, was over 80 by the way.




Ok....just that I took your original post to making it sound like living in the US was like living in a bloodbath.....

back to photography talk


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 14, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> That does not make any sense to me. There are hardly any cases in Japan (28 the last time I checked) and the whole Tokyo metro area will not get much less crowded by cancelling a trade show or even the Olympics. I also did not understand why the MWC was cancelled. At the same time you still have long queues at millions of supermarkets around the world.


Its because of the many Cameras, and all the accessories are made in China, and China has sealed off entire cities, Airlines are suspending travel to China, and anyone traveling from China is suspect. Just one person in a crowded environment spreading the virus is all it takes.

Since the disease is highly contagious well before any fever or symptoms show, it could be spread to hundreds of people at a trade show, and then to thousands before anyone knew it. 

That's why its scary. 2% or 1 in 50 are dying, many more will be weakened for life, the medical capabilities of the world can't handle a full blown epidemic. While its not expected to reach that level, plans are being made in the US to convert available buildings to temporary hospitals that will house and keep corona virus patients separate. Huge medical supply stockpiles are already available but manufacturing more is planned and raw materials are being gathered. 


As I understand it, the plan calls for non critically ill people without the virus be moved to those temporary hospitals. That keeps them from contact with the virus. 

The virus is being slowed down from spreading by things like limiting trade shows or other events where international travel is needed, but its now spread wide enough that it will eventually be everywhere. Its not going to be stopped unless a antiviral medication is developed, and this type of virus tends to mutate quickly, so a antiviral may not work for long before a new strain develops.

While some in the public may not take it seriously, the medical establishment does and has been working. 

I ts possible that the Olympics will be cancelled, the organizers don't want to, but if people and athletes won't or can't travel, workers refuse to show up, then it won't happen. Keeping it going is all about money, but money is not everything.


----------



## Cryhavoc (Feb 14, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> That does not make any sense to me. There are hardly any cases in Japan (28 the last time I checked) and the whole Tokyo metro area will not get much less crowded by cancelling a trade show or even the Olympics. I also did not understand why the MWC was cancelled. At the same time you still have long queues at millions of supermarkets around the world.
> 
> Staying at home does not make you much safer unless you really self-quarantine in your house without any contact to the outside world.
> 
> ...



The US as a whole isn't a dangerous country. There are certain large metropolitan cities you do not want to live in or, in my opinion visit, but for the most part, the US is quite safe


----------



## mpmark (Feb 14, 2020)

As i do agree with this, its a shame its being canceled for what is a big year for Canon and they could use the good publicity. They release their new hardware pretty much every 4 years so kind of a bad situation it happens like this. This also raises questions about the up coming summer Olympics. I know F1 race in China has been postponed.


----------



## Dexter75 (Feb 14, 2020)

mpmark said:


> As i do agree with this, its a shame its being canceled for what is a big year for Canon and they could use the good publicity. They release their new hardware pretty much every 4 years so kind of a bad situation it happens like this. This also raises questions about the up coming summer Olympics. I know F1 race in China has been postponed.



You can reach WAY more people online these days then a trade show, as we saw with 
their press release. Canon wasn’t going to have any new cameras there for hands on anyways.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Feb 16, 2020)

Smart. Maybe they could do a few more hands on commercials about their products on youtube instead


----------



## AaronT (Feb 17, 2020)

Memirsbrunnr said:


> Smart. Maybe they could do a few more hands on commercials about their products on youtube instead


I can't tell if you are being sarcastic or not? But, Canon, and Sony and Nikon, do that quite well already. They all have their well planned junkets to great locations where they invite the likes of DPR, Jared Polin, Tony Northrup and many others to test out their pre-production cameras. Then we get to see the good, the bad and the ugly of many reviews on YouTube.


----------



## londonxt (Feb 17, 2020)

Just read the EOS R5 is now going to debut at the Photography show in Birmingham UK 14th/17th March!


----------

